# Need to find financing for my lease purchase motorhome



## boltdave (Aug 3, 2013)

Bought our 2005 Winnebago Journey 39F diesel pusher three years ago, have made all the payments and done all the maintenance and now am looking for a financial institution that can and will provide a loan to make this officially ours. Would appreciate any info. I know there are others out there with this same situation, what did you or are you going to do. I know I can extend the lease purchase but would really prefer to have it in our name. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## LEN (Aug 4, 2013)

I just did a google on "RV financing" and got lots of good interest rate hits. But one can only try a few and see what the restrictions are.

KEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think Good Sams offer it


----------

